

Ask HN: Localization - Just say no, do it, or do it when the time is right? - fezzl

We frequently get language/translation requests for our group deal app. The problem is that we get these requests from free users mostly, and it's not exactly a feature that we're excited about adding (more importantly, we can't afford a translator now). Do we cave in, or just say no and postpone it?
======
gregschlom
One thing that we've learned the hard way: the more you wait before you add
localization to your app, the harder it is. Ideally, localization should be
thought of since day 0.

You don't need to have an actual translation, but at least you want to make
sure that every string that gets added to your project is enclosed in a proper
localization call. It should a strict policy in the dev team.

Once you've done that, it's quite easy to get your translation done by the
community. Even Facebook does it.

